# Newport RI - 1 night where to eat any locals?



## gjhardt (Jul 28, 2006)

staying in Newport RI on a Saturday and would like a local's suggestion for a good reasonable dinner.

We will be at the Fairfield on Washington St.

thanks


----------



## SailBadtheSinner (Jul 28, 2006)

Check out the restaurants listed here:
http://www.captainvic.com/top100/capvt100.htm



SBtS


----------



## susieq (Jul 28, 2006)

You can get a great meal ~~ reasonably priced ~~ at the Wharf Pub on Bowen's Wharf. Or check out www.gonewport.com
Sue


----------



## e.bram (Jul 28, 2006)

If you have a car try the Oak Hill Tavern in Kingston, RI.


----------



## vettebuf (Jul 29, 2006)

We liked Brick Alley Pub so much we went back for a second dinner there last December-good salad bar and meal. I think we got the special both times. It's on Thames, right in the tourist area and a short walk from Newport Bay Club, Inn on Long Wharf, and the other Long Wharf timeshare.


----------



## Spence (Jul 29, 2006)

Salas' Restaurant
343 Thames Street
Newport RI (401)846-8772

Casual dining in a friendly family-run italian restaurant. All of the standard italian fare is available, like chicken and veal parmesan, but they are famous for their oriental spaghetti (available by the pound, family-style). Good boiled lobsters can even be found at this affordable, family-friendly restaurant in the heart of downtown.

From all three times when I _was_ a local.


----------



## ausman (Jul 29, 2006)

The Fairfield on Washington Street will probably have deals, though maybe not in High season - 2 entres for 1 - for Locca's and the Marriot. Both are virtually next door to Long Wharf Resort. Locca's is a Mexican place with killer drinks, the Marriot is more expensive with a good view over the harbour.

Most mentioned so far in prior messages are in the captainvic site, suggest you do take a look at that.

50% of the time, if eating out, we end up at the Red Parrot and would recommend that.


----------



## sunshine41 (Jul 29, 2006)

We live on Cape Cod, and go to Newport about ten times a year for something different.

Eventhough Newport has many wonderful restaurants, we always end up at the Brick Alley Pub. The menu has something for everyone. We usually end up with their sandwiches and burgers or the salad bar, and ALWAYS start with the nachos.
It's very casual, good food, great service! Very consistently great!
Enjoy!


----------



## donnaval (Jul 30, 2006)

We walked up the street next to the baseball field (fun night, if you can catch a Gulls game there).  About five or six blocks up, a very easy walk, and across the street from the Quaker meeting house we found a local place called "Billy Goode's" and liked it so much we went back again before we left.  Great chowder, very good seafood, huge portions for very reasonable prices.  My shrimp dinner was $12.99, for example, and included a very nice salad or chowder.  My friend had the double fish & chips that was on special for just $6.99--she rated it excellent.  It's a pub style atmosphere.  They have live entertainment in the evenings, too.


----------



## gjhardt (Jul 30, 2006)

thank you all for the great suggestions.

gloria


----------



## w.bob (Jul 30, 2006)

We ate at the restuarant listed below Memorial Day weekend and had a very nice meal and thought it was inexpensive.

http://www.sardellas.com/


----------

